# AIA Billing



## asnider (Jul 10, 2008)

What do most of you guys use to keep track of your AIA billing? Custom software, add-on to Quickbooks, excel spreadsheet?

Just want to get an idea of the common solutions out there....

Thanks!


----------



## d-rez (May 16, 2007)

I keep track of the billing for my AIA projects the same as my non-AIA. I made an Excel spread; tracks estimated cost, actual, payments, %, ect.


----------



## asnider (Jul 10, 2008)

So on your spreadsheet, you have all the calculations in place to calculate prior and current completed work, stored materials, and retainage? Then do you manually fill in the AIA invoice with the numbers on your spreadsheet?


----------



## asnider (Jul 10, 2008)

wow you weren't kidding, that Google browser is fast. It even has built in spell checker, I just realized!


----------



## d-rez (May 16, 2007)

Yes, exactly.


----------



## Sarah9910 (Sep 27, 2004)

You can do your progress billings in QuickBooks if you entered an estimate and if you turn on progress invoicing with the contractor version (of course you will be using items). No software that I know of will print the AIA document because it is copyrighted. Many will print a "fill in" form though. The difference in many (not all I'm sure) between AIA and progress is that AIA allows retention per line and progress allows retention on the total invoice amount.


----------



## Unforgiven (Sep 6, 2008)

You can turn the AIA doc into a form in Acrobat, then fill in the form by exporting data from Excel. Don't know how to do that in QB unless you go to Excel first.


----------

